

Ancient stone tools show technological enhancements over time - dboles99
http://phys.org/news/2013-03-ancient-stone-tools-pace-remarkable.html

======
pg
This is an important point. Technological progress goes very, very far back.
It's what people do. In fact that might be a better definition of humans than
to call them the political animal.

